# Getting nowhere (pics) I need help.



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi all

I have started a couple of journals in the past and both were rubbish and have since been deleted. I have been training for about 8/9 months now and today I looked back on some pics I took when I started training, sadly I now realise I have got absolutley nowhere, my diet sucks, I just can't get my head around it, so many different ways to go about things, it's driving me mad.

Here are my starting pics, taken 25/11/11, I was about 84kg at this time.



I have been training non stop since then on a 3 day split, strength is up on all lifts and I am fairly happy with my training progress, I even got a PB on my Dumbbell incline bench today (32kg x 8). Am positive my diet is the problem.

Here are some pics from today 18/07/12, now at 78.9kg.



I am really p1ssed off to be honest, I really don't feel like I am getting anywhere in regards to how I look, people in work still ask questions when they see me shaking a protien shake ffs, I don't even think half of them believe I even train. I downloaded myfitnesspal app and now intend to start counting everything that I consume. I will post up in great detail what I have eaten today later this evening.

Please ukm, help me get my diet sorted, I just can't get my head around the stickie's I just start confusing myself.

Thanks

EDIT: I want to clean bulk now and have set my goal at a 1 lbs gain each week, the app says I need 2960 cals a day.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

BONE said:


> Whats your current diet like?
> 
> How much rest do you get each night and have you thought about changing your routine if youve been following the same one the whole time?


Diet is mostly clean, plenty of chicken and tuna I have no idea of the numbers though, it's nowhere near enough cals during the week and to much rubbish food and beer at the weekend. I have joined a gym about 4 months ago instead of training at home, I do the same routine but now change the exercises within that from time to time.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Buy some weight gainer shakes! BULK UP!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Mate, I know exactly how you feel! I am in the same position as you; been eating right, sleeping well, training hard, strength always improving, yet still no size increase!

My fitnesspal is a great app for keeping track of your marco's though, you will not be dissapointed with it. Try Jefit as well, its along the same lines but for training routines. Have you tried changing your routine like Bone said? Maybe try different reps and sets and see if anything happens?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

BONE said:


> have you thought about changing your routine if youve been following the same one the whole time?


this

a lot of the time tbh it is diet related but if you've hit a total wall maybe look at changing your routine

my gains improved dramatically when i changed my routine to a lower weight/higher rep routine

i know there was a debate the other day on another thread we had similar to this, i'll see if ican find it, we were debating the distinction between being a bodybuilder (looking good etc) and being a strongman, i think i used glenn ross as an example.

you've lost 5kg so what was your goal initially mate?

i'll have a look for that thread might help you a bit


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

have a read through this thread mate

especially with the gains in strengh you said you've made i think you'll find it relatable and hopefully derive some good advice from it

op in this thread seems to be sort of in the same boat as you

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/185292-strong-but-look-rubbish.html


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Buy some weight gainer shakes! BULK UP!


I used to buy these mate but I found that a tub of sci-mx hardcore that I was getting at the time was to expensive, it was like £25 every 2 weeks, on top of my protein, my mrs was having none of that.



paul xe said:


> Mate, I know exactly how you feel! I am in the same position as you; been eating right, sleeping well, training hard, strength always improving, yet still no size increase!
> 
> My fitnesspal is a great app for keeping track of your marco's though, you will not be dissapointed with it. Try Jefit as well, its along the same lines but for training routines. Have you tried changing your routine like Bone said? Maybe try different reps and sets and see if anything happens?


I have Jefit as well mate, great for recording my lifts and helps with my motivation.



TG123 said:


> this
> 
> a lot of the time tbh it is diet related but if you've hit a total wall maybe look at changing your routine
> 
> ...


I am fairly happy with my routine mate, I will post more about it later but I do vary it up quite a bit and most importantly, I enjoy the type of training I am doing, I did Ripptoes starting strength for a while when I started but didn't enjoy it and kept tweeking my back, my back seems to go easy, I blame my time in the army a few years ago. Thanks for that link, I will have a read through now. My goal has pretty much always been to try to add size and to look cut as well.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Doesn't sound like there's much of a problem to me, you're making progress, just not the way you want, if you want more size you're probably going to have to modify your weights, reps and rest periods.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Hate to say it, but if you're as serious as I believe you are about training, I think you need to strictly limit the beer. Its just adding potential fat that you're burning off during the week.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

2nd the weight gainer they helped me reach my biggest at 15stone natty bt I'd do a bit of cardio now n agen when I bulk next, a lot of the weight went to my stomach


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

What are your current goals mate?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Doesn't sound like there's much of a problem to me, you're making progress, just not the way you want, if you want more size you're probably going to have to modify your weights, reps and rest periods.


Yes maybe mate, I want to sort diet first though as I defo know it's not good.



Porkchop said:


> Hate to say it, but if you're as serious as I believe you are about training, I think you need to strictly limit the beer. Its just adding potential fat that you're burning off during the week.


This is correct, I drink way to much on Friday and Saturday nights, before I started training I used to drink every single night, it's always been an issue, I still do slip up from time to time and get hammered during the week but I am getting there.



andymc88 said:


> 2nd the weight gainer they helped me reach my biggest at 15stone natty bt I'd do a bit of cardio now n agen when I bulk next, a lot of the weight went to my stomach


I found I bloated my stomach a lot with weight gainer, do you know of any cheap ones?



rippedgreg said:


> What are your current goals mate?


Get big but stay lean mate, I will be happy with gaining a pound a week a the moment. Todays diet to follow this post.


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

BONE said:


> Thought about taking aas?
> 
> I wouldnt buy a weight gainer, just eat clean carbs and high protein.
> 
> For a weight gainer just add some oats.whey,banna,egg and milk in a blender


Just what I was gonna say! Make your own! Easy and very cheap! Easy to get an extra 1000 calories a day


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok here goes, here is what I have eaten today, note, this is not what I eating before, this is the new way from today. Had a good lay-in today because I had a day off work so didn't start eating until about 10:30am.

10:30am - 304 cals

Protein shake with milk

1 Boiled egg

12:00pm (pre-workout) - 358 cals

Tin of baked beans

2 x white coffee (no surgar)

15:00pm - 98 cals

Impact whey protein shake with water.

17:30pm - 858 cals

Sweet potatoes 200g

Hot and spicy chicken (birds eye)

Garlic and cream cheese stuffed mushroom

lettuce, cherry tomatoes and red onion.

Coffee, white no surgar.

20:00pm - 1005

Chicken breast fillets, 500g

3 x boiled eggs.

Saled cream.

Protein shake with water before I go bed - 98 cals

Total Cals: 2731 (target 2960) Fat 79g, Protein 298g, 183g



I am actually still sat here struggling through my last meal but will manage it. So I am over 200 cals short, this is harder than I thought. What do you make of todays diet then folks?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

tbh mate you can see a improvement. did you measure your legs/arms etc before you started training, and again now to see the difference? arms look bigger for starters

and has your lifts increased? if so your doing something right!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

BONE said:


> Thought about taking aas?
> 
> I wouldnt buy a weight gainer, just eat clean carbs and high protein.
> 
> For a weight gainer just add some oats.whey,banna,egg and milk in a blender


Done a Hdrol cycle mate, got up to nearly 14st in the last week but the weight dropped off in pct, also started a cycle of test but had terrible pip and binned it after 4 weeks, not interested in doing anything else at the moment until I get my sh1t together.



landerson said:


> Just what I was gonna say! Make your own! Easy and very cheap! Easy to get an extra 1000 calories a day


Yes will have to mate.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

agree with this make your own gainer



BONE said:


> Thought about taking aas?
> 
> I wouldnt buy a weight gainer, just eat clean carbs and high protein.
> 
> For a weight gainer just add some oats.whey,banna,egg and milk in a blender


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

alex18 said:


> tbh mate you can see a improvement. did you measure your legs/arms etc before you started training, and again now to see the difference? arms look bigger for starters
> 
> and has your lifts increased? if so your doing something right!


Only really measured biceps when I started mate, they were 14 inch, just under 16 inch now but don't look any different, yes lifts are up mate but think thats more a confidence thing.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

there you go then progress is progress mate! your lifts are up, youve lost weight yet look better and have bigger biceps

what time do you wake up/go to bed? could have a shake like 7.30am? and your last shake in the evening, have it with milk, 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops oats , that takes it from your 98calories at the minute, to about 800calories


----------



## chandelierman (Jan 12, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Only really measured biceps when I started mate, they were 14 inch, just under 16 inch now but don't look any different, yes lifts are up mate but think thats more a confidence thing.


Think yourself lucky...14" to 16" is bloody good going......i have been training 3 times a week for the last 5 months,i have got a Personal Trainer and my gains are next to nothing...my PT tells me that its 20% training and 80% diet,,,,i could do better with my diet,,,,i have deep respect to all those who are natural and make good gains,it takes dedication and needs 100% commitment.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

alex18 said:


> there you go then progress is progress mate! your lifts are up, youve lost weight yet look better and have bigger biceps
> 
> what time do you wake up/go to bed? could have a shake like 7.30am? and your last shake in the evening, have it with milk, 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops oats , that takes it from your 98calories at the minute, to about 800calories


Yes guess so mate, still very dissapointed so far mate, work days (12hr shifts, 3 days a week) I am up at 5:30 so I will start having a shake before I leave the house, no oats before work for me though, they bloat me out real bad and I end up looking 6 months pregnant lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

chandelierman said:


> Think yourself lucky...14" to 16" is bloody good going......i have been training 3 times a week for the last 5 months,i have got a Personal Trainer and my gains are next to nothing...my PT tells me that its 20% training and 80% diet,,,,i could do better with my diet,,,,i have deep respect to all those who are natural and make good gains,it takes dedication and needs 100% commitment.


Yes thanks mate, I suppose I have to happy with that, tbh I think the increase in bicep size is down to muscle memory (and ph course), I used to train (badly) when I was in my early 20's, curling was all I did lol, 35 now.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

So what about todays diet, is the breakdown of Fats, Carbs and protein correct? proud of myself for getting so close to my cals target today, it was not easy though, when I start making some gaining shakes like you guys have said, I should get there. Thanks so far everyone.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I think there's a big difference in the pics. Delts and traps are a lot bigger and you've cut your fat down a lot. So I wouldn't be so down on your self mate. Diet looks ok IMO, you say your 200cals down from your target. 2 spoons of evoo would add those missing Cals. Which could be added to your shake. Gives you some good fats too. Also some one already mentioned adding oats to your shakes too. I've recently started doing this myself.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Steuk said:


> I think there's a big difference in the pics. Delts and traps are a lot bigger and you've cut your fat down a lot. So I wouldn't be so down on your self mate. Diet looks ok IMO, you say your 200cals down from your target. 2 spoons of evoo would add those missing Cals. Which could be added to your shake. Gives you some good fats too. Also some one already mentioned adding oats to your shakes too. I've recently started doing this myself.


Hello mate, am defo going to start the gain shakes, looking back at the myfitness app, they don't like the cholesterol from eggs do they lol, what are the good fats, monosaturated? Also looking at the app, I only got my vitamins up by taking a muti-vit tab.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes from what I've read monounsaturated fats are ok.

Quote:

"Monounsaturated fats help lower LDL (bad) cholesterol while also boosting HDL (good) cholesterol"

As for the oats what I do it's buy a bag of asdas smart price oats for like 69p and I blend them to make them really fine. Tupperware it and load up the shakes as and when with a old 30g protien scoop. I have 90g in the morning shake and 30-60g lunch time.

Just a tip there for you :thumbup1:


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Peanut butter in your gainer shakes is also useful


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep, I am going to get some monster shakes on the go, glad I started this journal now, I am determined to get somewhere here and this will help massively, thanks again guys.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

look like you got a good frame


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> look like you got a good frame


I hope so mate, Thanks.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok I am back, have not updated this recently because there has not really been much to tell, I injured my wrist, a sprain I think, which kept me out of training for ten long days, diet went out the window and I just had a total break.

Anyway, I am back now and things are looking much better, diet has been nice and clean from Monday, I did a nice light shoulder session at home to see if my wrist is good on Monday as well and thankfully its getting there, it seems the time off has not really set me back much, chest day today and I am now chucking up 34kg (another new PB) on my incline bench dumbbell press and all other lifts felt great.

Just cooking a couple of meals now, i find this such a chore but I guess it has to be done. loads of veg and 1300g of chicken boobies for my post-workout today and main dinner tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you thought about proffesional help mate ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have you thought about proffesional help mate ?


Psychiatrist ?

Speedway, there is progress there. You've lost quite a bit of fat and gained some muscle.

In fairness, I would have thought you would have done much better. I remember when you first joined and I thought you had really good potential.

You've let me down bro 

Knock the drinking down to one night per week. Eat bigger and lift heavier


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have you thought about proffesional help mate ?


How do you mean mate?



Tassotti said:


> Psychiatrist ?
> 
> Speedway, there is progress there. You've lost quite a bit of fat and gained some muscle.
> 
> ...


Your correct mate, I should have done better, lifts are going up slowly and am gaining more confidence by the week. Drinking is at Friday's and Saturdays at the moment, I will try to get it down to one day.

I forgot to add, weighed myself this morning, 79.9kg so exactly a 1kg increase so far.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Quick diet summary for today.



Total Cals: 2450 Total fat: 45g Total Carbs: 177 Total Protein: 265.

Still not quite there but I have had a day off work today, tomorrow should be better, I always eat more when working.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Much better day today, only 29 cals off my target, pretty happy with that.



Total cals: 2931 Total fats: 58g Total Carbs: 205g Total Protein:363

How does this breakdown now look? Am a bit shocked by the Sodium to be honest a total of 2989mg, 1000mg in a tin of beans and 620mg in a tin of Tuna helped to bump that up as well as some low fat Bolognese sauce 480mg, is this to much sodium? Sugars also seem a bit high, what do you think? I have a multi-vit to take later to help with the low numbers there.

Been a good week so far, looking forward to training tomorrow, back and shoulders, eating this amount of calories I am sure I will see some gains soon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

up to 6g per day is fine


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> up to 6g per day is fine


Ideal, so thats not to bad then, am I in the correct range for carbs,fats and protein?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks pretty good. You could even up good fats a bit I reckon


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looks pretty good. You could even up good fats a bit I reckon


So less carbs and a few more good fats?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no. just add fats


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> no. just add fats


Ah right, ok mate, thanks.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

How tall are you bud? I tried reading the whole tread and didn't see your height.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> How tall are you bud? I tried reading the whole tread and didn't see your height.


I am 5ft 8in mate.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> ITs not about just training hard....you need to to train smart....do you train like a weightlifter or a bodybuilder? Whats the diference? A weightlifter does whatever it takes to get the weight from A to B, momentum, bounce swing, putting yourself in better leverage positions.... Whereas a bodybuilder does his utmost to make the target area do the majority of the work. I bet you are the former.
> 
> Oh and dont use the scale as a guide....1lb of muscle tissue a week is an unrealisitic goal....use the mirror to see whats working and whats not.


I do my best to be the latter mate, since I have been training in the gym and less at home things do seem to be better, am always looking in the mirror lol

EDIT: I will remember what you have just said when I train tomorrow though, thanks.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Your revised macros seem good to me bud, don't be afraid to tweak them and of course as you add mass you'll need bump up the totals. Which you already know lol...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Think i won the pointless advice prize, get in! Jokes aside best of luck matey.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Think i won the pointless advice prize, get in! Jokes aside best of luck matey.


Cheers mate, trust me, no advice is wasted on me lol


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just back from the gym, Back and Shoulders.

Dumbell shoulder press: 22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

24kg x 8

 24kg x 6

Pull-ups: Bodyweight - 6 reps x 3 sets.

Dumbell lateral side raise: 10kg x 10 reps x 3 sets.

Machine Shoulder press: 35kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

Wide grip lat pulldowns: 55kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 8

45kg x 10

Barbell up right row: 20kg x 10 reps x 4 sets

Full range lat pulldowns with cables: 6kg x 15 x 3 sets

Press-ups: set 1 - 51

set 2 - 33

set 3 - 23

My wrist was starting to hurt on some exercises today so I didn't go to mad, still feel pumped from it though.



It's been a good week so far with my diet and I feel better for it, up to 80.1kg on the scales today


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice pump. What routine are you following ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice pump. What routine are you following ?


3 day split mate.

Chest and Arms

Back and shoulders

Legs and whatever extra I feel like doing on the day, normally some more chest or arm work.

In the past I have missed the leg session but don't intend on doing that anymore.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you got a damaged back ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Have you got a damaged back ?


No deadlifts lol, not got a damaged back at the moment but it seems to go real easy, I spent 2 weeks laid up after my last attemp, it's been weak every since my time in the army, I may try again at light weights and build up but it does worry me.

I take it thats your referring to anyway lol,


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you squat ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Do you squat ?


Yes mate, enjoy it but my lifts pretty much suck to tbh, 80kg max at the moment.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your routine looks sh1t!

Have you looked at PPL?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Your routine looks sh1t!
> 
> Have you looked at PPL?


Haha, yes I have had a look, I can't remember exactly why but I do remember thinking it was not for me. I am enjoying my sh1t routine at the moment lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

But this is why you are making no progress. You are doing fluff. Waste of time. Gives you a pump for an hour but no real growth

Monday - Pull

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Wednesday - Push

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Friday - Legs

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I will throw in the odd day of that and see if I like it, if I do I will give it a go, I did rippetoes (sp) for a couple of weeks and didn't look forward to training at all but what you just posted looks better tbf. Other people have gained on a 3 day split though haven't they?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a quick update.

My diet has really improved, getting within a hundred cals of my target most days and am really feeling like I am growing well. Training wise I am changing things as well, going to go for a full body workout at least 3 times a week and add lots more compound exercises, here is what I done in my last session.

Incline Barbell Bench, 4 sets, 10, 10, 8, 6 reps

Squats, 4 sets, 10, 10, 8, 8 reps

Pull-ups, 3 sets

Dips, 3 sets

Seated shoulder dumbell press, 4 sets, 10, 10, 8, 6 reps

Leg curls, 3 sets of 12.

Was absolutey chinned after this and felt well good the next day, is this a good workout to do 3 x a week or do I need to vary it up and add or change things. I have also been running home from work 3 times a week, it's only about a mile and a half but it feels like it's making a difference.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

This is my dinner every day now, I have ditched the saled in favour of veg, normally takes me a couple of sitting though.



And this is a typical evening meal, home made tuna fish cakes which my wife makes, they are lovely, she makes about 15 at a time so I sometimes take one to work with me so I have something to eat on a quick break.



Training day today, can't wait.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Well after ruining my body with booze and the smokes the last couple of days I am back on track, enjoyed training today but it was bloody hot in the gym.

Squat:

Set 1: 60kg x 8

Set 2: 80kg x 8

Set 3: 80kg x 8

Set 4: 70kg x 8

Set 5: 70kg x 8

Middle of first set and rippppp, oh sh1t whats that I thought, I have split the ass of my shorts, nooooo, I check in the mirror, thankfully It was just my boxers and I am good to go lol. Dropped weight on last 2 sets because my form started to go on set 3.

Dumbbell Incline bench press:

Set 1: 28kg x 8

Set 2: 30kg x 8

Set 3: 34kg x 7

Set 4: 34kg x 7

36kg in a couple of weeks I hope, the 34's are feeling easier now.

Spider Curls:

Set 1: 20kg x 15

Set 2: 20kg x 12

Set 3: 20kg x 10

Dips:

Set 1: 15 reps

Set 2: 12 reps

Set 3: 14 reps

Dumbbell Shoudler press:

Set 1: 22kg x 8

Set 2: 22kg x 8

Set 3: 22kg x 8

Set 4: 22kg x 8

These felt heavy today for some reason so I just stuck at 22.

Dumbbell lateral raise:

Set 1: 10kg x 10

Set 2: 10kg x 10

Set 3: 10kg x 10

Leg Extensions:

Set 1: 35kg x 12

Set 2: 40kg x 12

Set 3: 40kg x 12

Set 4: 40kg x 12

Set 5: 40kg x 12

God they burn, walking like a new born deer after these lol

Press-ups:

Set 1: 70 reps

Set 2: 20 reps

Set 3: 10 reps

As long as I get 100 over the 3 sets I am happy.

Rest today tomorrow might get a bit of cardio in, bike ride if I can be bothered.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Post up you EXACT macros and maybe we can help. I lost a stone in Austria and put 7lbs back on in a couple of weeks. Probably gonna drop that now due to having no cash until mid next month, but it's easy as hell to put it on if you eat, train and rest right.

I'd say you'd want around 3500kcal/day 40/40/20 protein/carbs/fats, maybe more depending on if you have an active lifestyle


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Post up you EXACT macros and maybe we can help. I lost a stone in Austria and put 7lbs back on in a couple of weeks. Probably gonna drop that now due to having no cash until mid next month, but it's easy as hell to put it on if you eat, train and rest right.
> 
> I'd say you'd want around 3500kcal/day 40/40/20 protein/carbs/fats, maybe more depending on if you have an active lifestyle


I have been mate, I will get some more up tomorrow, don't think I can get to 3500 just yet, 3000 is a real effort for me.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im the opposite. im seeing better results but my strengths going nowhere which ****es me off


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Speedway said:


> I have been mate, I will get some more up tomorrow, don't think I can get to 3500 just yet, 3000 is a real effort for me.


I'll sub to this will be an interesting read. I know what you mean mate, I had real trouble getting it all in, I found getting up around 9 and getting 1200kcal in within a couple hours made getting the rest in much easier. I also have two small dinners instead of one large one, makes it much easier to get down. Still an effort though but I gained well, and was only doing this for 2 weeks - natty. Won't be on cycle and eating right until 16th September when student loan goes in now. If I can do it you definitely can mate, you've got some good size already


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Much better day today, only 29 cals off my target, pretty happy with that.
> 
> View attachment 90439
> 
> ...


Ahh just seen this. Protein looking good, fats and carbs a little low though. Consider EVOO in your shakes to add healthy fats and make sure to have some high GI carbs POST workout to force an insulin spike and push the nutrients into your muscles (I think that's right, I'm new to this)

Only way I found to get it right is to enjoy your food, which is hard when you have such specific goals  Keep the variety wide and you won't have a problem. Didn't see mate but are you natty?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Ahh just seen this. Protein looking good, fats and carbs a little low though. Consider EVOO in your shakes to add healthy fats and make sure to have some high GI carbs POST workout to force an insulin spike and push the nutrients into your muscles (I think that's right, I'm new to this)
> 
> Only way I found to get it right is to enjoy your food, which is hard when you have such specific goals  Keep the variety wide and you won't have a problem. Didn't see mate but are you natty?


Cheers mate, natty for now but, just jumped on the scales now, up to 82.9kg, ok this is not a morning weight but it's up 3kg since I started this journal.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Speedway said:


> Well after ruining my body with booze and the smokes the last couple of days I am back on track, enjoyed training today but it was bloody hot in the gym.
> 
> Squat:
> 
> ...


is that one workout? if it is then your mental! :scared:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> im the opposite. im seeing better results but my strengths going nowhere which ****es me off


Nightmare isn't it.



HJL said:


> is that one workout? if it is then your mental! :scared:


Yes one workout mate, 3 of these or something similar a week, doesn't take to long tbh, just over an hour.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Its all going wrong here, I am on a week off from work and I can not control my diet, FACT!

oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.



Destroying this now, 22:00, nightmare


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You should order some food from MuscleFood mate 

Guarantee you'll love it :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoulders and arms looking good in latest avi Speedy


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers Tass, things are going ok here, I decided to take the whole week off from training when I was off work, just ate rubbish as well, new avi I am at 84kg so the weight is going up well. Lifts are going up well now as well, my dumbbell press is now 36kg for reps and I am even deadlifting again, only 90kg for 8 but am taking it nice and slow with them, worried about my back.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

About time I updated this, things are going ok and I am very happy training at the moment. I am now focusing on more compound stuff and make sure I squat at least once a week, sometimes twice, lifts are still increasing nicely and my diet is ok, not spot on but ok I think. I am now up to 86kg again, taken me a long time to get there though.

Been on a rest day today, this is my latest progress pic, taken tonight, I am a little more happy now, aiming for 90kg very soon, I hope.


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

you look like you train so dont worrey about it, atleast your not skinny as hell, so i dont have to say "do you even lift?" lol

have you ever heard of clenbutrol? my mate used it for gettin rid of some fat and revealing more muscle, heard its the shiz if you diet and train to..should be good?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Bulking2k10 said:


> you look like you train so dont worrey about it, atleast your not skinny as hell, so i dont have to say "do you even lift?" lol
> 
> have you ever heard of clenbutrol? my mate used it for gettin rid of some fat and revealing more muscle, heard its the shiz if you diet and train to..should be good?


Hi, thanks, I have some clen here but have no plans to take it just yet mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's an awesome improvement Speedway.

I knew you had it in you.

#teamtass


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That's an awesome improvement Speedway.
> 
> I knew you had it in you.
> 
> #teamtass


Your not just being nice because I have said nice things in your DNP journal are you lol, I do have a little assistance now :whistling: but the way I have changed my training is making a differance, I guess you were right all along.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hah..could tell by the traps ..they gonna be huuuuuge


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> hah..could tell by the traps ..they gonna be huuuuuge


  I hope so mate, just 2 weeks in out of 10 so far.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speedway said:


> I hope so mate, just 2 weeks in out of 10 so far.


Nice bro..Keep shovelling those calories in


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice bro..Keep shovelling those calories in


I eating as much as I can mate, the thing is, I find myself eating all sorts of rubbish, someone brought a load of donuts in work today, I found myself thinking, fcuk it, it's all calories in, so I smashed in 3 followed by 4 massive cookies, not sure if this is the correct thing to do though lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's better to eat dirty than not eat...

..obviously, it's better to eat clean though

Fcuk it ..smash the donuts then dnp when you wanna cut the fat..sorted


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tell you what though.

It shows you've got good genetics. You look like that after two weeks. Some fcukers been on for years and still look sh1t!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Tell you what though.
> 
> It shows you've got good genetics. You look like that after two weeks. Some fcukers been on for years and still look sh1t!!


It's the training you nagged me to do mate, my training partner is also seeing better gains now, #TEAMTASS :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speedway said:


> It's the training you nagged me to do mate, my training partner is also seeing better gains now, #TEAMTASS :thumb:


What's your training look like now?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What's your training look like now?


I now get in way more compounds, plenty of pull-ups, dips, squating, just generally aiming for heavier lifting now, I will post up my sessions throughout this week to see what you think.

My favourite exercise at the moment is incline dumbbell press, 40kg for reps now, I struggled with 18kg when I started training nearly a year ago now, I am very proud of that.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Be careful with your strength. Your muscles will be able to take more than your tendons. Every third week, do a lower weight high rep sets.

You see so many people go mad with their new found strength and get injured


----------

